# Fehler Meldung  java.lang.NumberFormatException: empty String



## kaper28 (13. Jun 2009)

Hallo Freunde,

Habe eine kleine Applikation nur bekommen immer diese Fehler Meldung wenn die erste Zeile laufen lasse , also die addition.

```
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;
import java.awt.event.WindowAdapter;
import java.awt.event.WindowEvent;

public class HesapMakinesi extends Frame {

	TextField zahl1, zahl2, zahl3;
	TextField zahl4, zahl5, zahl6;
	TextField zahl7, zahl8, zahl9;
	TextField zahl10, zahl111, zahl12;
	Button ausgabe, plus, mal, divide, ende, löschen;
	Button ausgabe1, minus, ausgabe2, ausgabe3;

	// um den fenster zu schließen
	class MeinWindowLauscher extends WindowAdapter {
		public void windowClosing(WindowEvent e) {
			System.exit(0);
		}
	}

	class Hesapla implements ActionListener {
		public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {

			String titel;
			String tmp;
			double zahl11, zahl22, zahl33, zahl44, zahl55, zahl66, zahl77, zahl88;
			double index;

			titel = e.getActionCommand();
			if (titel.equals("=")) {
				tmp = zahl1.getText();
				zahl11 = Double.parseDouble(tmp);
				tmp = zahl2.getText();
				zahl22 = Double.parseDouble(tmp);

				index = zahl11 + zahl22;

				zahl3.setText(String.valueOf(index));

			}

			titel = e.getActionCommand();
			if (titel.equals("=")) {
				tmp = zahl4.getText();
				zahl33 = Double.parseDouble(tmp);

				tmp = zahl5.getText();
				zahl44 = Double.parseDouble(tmp);

				index = zahl33 - zahl44;

				zahl6.setText(String.valueOf(index));

			}

			titel = e.getActionCommand();
			if (titel.equals("=")) {
				tmp = zahl7.getText();
				zahl55 = Double.parseDouble(tmp);

				tmp = zahl8.getText();
				zahl66 = Double.parseDouble(tmp);

				index = zahl55 * zahl66;

				zahl9.setText(String.valueOf(index));

			}

			titel = e.getActionCommand();
			if (titel.equals("=")) {
				tmp = zahl10.getText();
				zahl77 = Double.parseDouble(tmp);

				tmp = zahl111.getText();
				zahl88 = Double.parseDouble(tmp);

				index = zahl77 / zahl88;

				zahl12.setText(String.valueOf(index));

			}

			titel = e.getActionCommand();
			if (titel.equals("Ende")) {
				System.exit(0);

			}

			titel = e.getActionCommand();
			if (titel.equals("Neu")) {

				zahl1.setText("");
				zahl2.setText("");
				zahl3.setText("");
				zahl4.setText("");
				zahl5.setText("");
				zahl6.setText("");
				zahl7.setText("");
				zahl8.setText("");
				zahl9.setText("");
				zahl10.setText("");
				zahl111.setText("");
				zahl12.setText("");

			}
		}
	}

	HesapMakinesi(String titel) {
		super(titel);
		{
			zahl1 = new TextField(10);
			plus = new Button(" + ");
			zahl2 = new TextField(10);
			ausgabe = new Button("=");
			zahl3 = new TextField(10);

			zahl4 = new TextField(10);
			minus = new Button(" -- ");
			zahl5 = new TextField(10);
			ausgabe1 = new Button("=");
			zahl6 = new TextField(10);

			zahl7 = new TextField(10);
			mal = new Button(" x  ");
			zahl8 = new TextField(10);
			ausgabe2 = new Button("=");
			zahl9 = new TextField(10);

			zahl10 = new TextField(10);
			divide = new Button("  /  ");
			zahl111 = new TextField(10);
			ausgabe3 = new Button("=");
			zahl12 = new TextField(10);

			setLayout(new FlowLayout(FlowLayout.LEFT));
			add(zahl1);
			add(plus);
			add(zahl2);
			add(ausgabe);
			add(zahl3);
			add(zahl4);
			add(minus);
			add(zahl5);
			add(ausgabe1);
			add(zahl6);
			add(zahl7);
			add(mal);
			add(zahl8);
			add(ausgabe2);
			add(zahl9);
			add(zahl10);
			add(divide);
			add(zahl111);
			add(ausgabe3);
			add(zahl12);

			setLayout(new FlowLayout(FlowLayout.CENTER));
			ende = new Button("Ende");
			add(ende);
			löschen = new Button("Neu");
			add(löschen);
			ausgabe.addActionListener(new Hesapla());
			ausgabe1.addActionListener(new Hesapla());
			ausgabe2.addActionListener(new Hesapla());
			ausgabe3.addActionListener(new Hesapla());
			ende.addActionListener(new Hesapla());
			löschen.addActionListener(new Hesapla());
			addWindowListener(new MeinWindowLauscher());

		}
	}

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		HesapMakinesi fenster = new HesapMakinesi("Hesap Makinesi");

		fenster.pack();
		fenster.setSize(400, 180);
		fenster.setVisible(true);
	}

}
```

Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.NumberFormatException: empty String
	at sun.misc.FloatingDecimal.readJavaFormatString(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Double.parseDouble(Unknown Source)
	at HesapMakinesi$Hesapla.actionPerformed(HesapMakinesi.java:49)
	at java.awt.Button.processActionEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Button.processEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)


----------



## kaper28 (13. Jun 2009)

hat sich geklärt, das kommt davon das alle butons "=" haben


----------

